# first time venison roast in the wsm



## robitaillere2 (Dec 22, 2014)

The in laws came into town this weekend and in addition to some ground bear and a bear steak they brought a nice sized venison roast. Rubbed it with some John Henry Rub and threw it on the wsm for a few hours with some hickory and it turned out pretty good.   












20141220_112744.jpg



__ robitaillere2
__ Dec 22, 2014


















20141220_130612.jpg



__ robitaillere2
__ Dec 22, 2014


















20141220_182035.jpg



__ robitaillere2
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2014)

Tasty looking roast!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2014)

That looks awesome, love venison!  :drool   Good stuff...  Nice smoke !

:beercheer:


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice looking roast.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2014)

The roast looks excellent !


----------

